# What POV camera to get?



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

So I've been researching all damn week over these effin cameras and am stuck between the Contour 1080HD or the GoPro Hero HD. The GoPro in my opinion gives a way getter image in just that it has a wider angle lens, and the colors appear to be much more vivid.... However, the Contour looks a lot more pleasing aesthetically plus it has lasers to line up the image and all that fancy shit... I was just looking for some insight.
















I'm leaning to the GoPro just because it comes with a few more attachments, and you can hook it straight to a TV and watch HD right from it.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

If the video is good who cares how you look. you'll be happy you got great vids to remember when you look back years from now... I am thinking about getting the go pro, not even considering the rest. I dont see myself having it on my helmet to often.. mayb on a ski pole and doing follow shots with my buddies.. each run mayb someone else hold the cam. should be cool


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm editing my videos from last year from my hd gopro...hopefully i can post it soon so you get an idea of what i've been able to do with it


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i just got the GoPro this weekend..

gopro over contour why?
gopro does still shots, bursts and time lapse still shots, contour does not. the gopro hero is 170 wide angle (extreme wide angle) vs contour which is 130 degree wide angle. the gopro has a mega series of mounting options it either comes with or u can buy online.. i'll be mostly point and shooting with it but all the different mountings will be killer for sledding..

i'm anxious to try it out when the snow flies..
another reason i went gopro is that i have 5 friends with the contour. i wanted to mix it up and have a little wider angle to mix in our edits.. 

after all that... i say contour! hahaha. mostly because they are local to me and i know some of the design and sales crew


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

example.. not a good one.. but i took this still shot yesterday with my Gopro..
Xbox Kinect launch.. setup before the party.. yes i work on Kinect at xbox..


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn homie...hook me up with a 360


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

oneshot said:


> i just got the GoPro this weekend..


Which one did you get? motocross, helmet, naked?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

NYCboarder said:


> Which one did you get? motocross, helmet, naked?


HERO 960 - the cheaper version (still shoots at 960HD just not 1080) since we already have several contourHD's in our crew plus a few CANON HD camcorders.
mostly got it to point and shoot for close up kickers and chase cam


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

oneshot said:


> HERO 960 - the cheaper version (still shoots at 960HD just not 1080) since we already have several contourHD's in our crew plus a few CANON HD camcorders.
> mostly got it to point and shoot for close up kickers and chase cam


I don't really got no crew ATM but I'm kinda just looking for something for shooting all around road trips and such which is why the go pro appealed to me withhold all the mounts and such. Also wanted something to record my whistler trip and kinda liked the ability to shoot high angle from the helmet with the go pro. The only thing I'm really not on board with is the aesthetics.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

ContourGPS is the new one. 1080p 30fps or 720P 60fps, plus other aspect and FPS variations. 

It has time lapse still mode.

It has Built in GPS!!!

It has a variety of new mounts!

It has fricken lasers!!!!!!

It looks better than the toaster on your helmet and less likely to get get caught on things and lose the alignment.

Contour has a website for storing and showing your vids, including the new GPS data using Google maps with speed and elevation Contour >> FILE0010 by kurt.

Contour >> Hand-Picked Stories

Contour >> Contour Eye Candy by Contour

Sorry GoPro... 2nd place.... No ficken laser beams


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

GoPro HD Hero camera ORDER PAGE - EyeOfMine Multimedia

Tons of accessories for the GoPro... Check it out awesome stuff there. I want the expandable aluminum rod thingu


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I think the form factor of the Contour makes it the better helmet cam but the GoPro is getting used in alot of stuff. Jackass 3D was using gopros. I've seen them use a bunch on Mythbusters. Those guys have the budget to get what ever they need and the gopro is what they got.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Cavman said:


> ContourGPS is the new one. 1080p 30fps or 720P 60fps, plus other aspect and FPS variations.
> 
> It has time lapse still mode.
> 
> ...


How far under water can you take the contour? GoPro has a 180' rating. But sadly no lasers or gps.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Who the hell cares what the camera looks like, i would choose the goproHD any day.


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

How many cameras actually have lasers? That seems like a completely useless thing, just to get you to buy it. The GoPro could be used as a helmet cam, mounted on a pole, held in your hand, whatever you would need, with ease. It has a, what I think is a 170 degree angle lens, which makes the range wider, along with it's beautiful quality. All those extra features really aren't necessary


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

See I completely agree with what the majority of you guys are saying... So I was thinking of getting the GoPro HD Hero Motorsport because it comes with so many attachments and i can mount it on my car during road trips for some extra shot fun too! Also saw some sick vids in the other GoPro thread someone else has up... Sold me, just wish they could look a bit more pretty hahah! But whatever works eh!


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

The object of the lasers is to align the camera including rotation. This is especially important when the camera is mounted on a bike or hang glider and there is nothing worse than watching a video where the whole thing is slightly leaning to one side. The only thing worse is to spend the day filming only to discover when you get back that you got a leaning video or you have cut everyones head off in your videos.

There are numerous mounts for the Contour cameras as well, including bike mounts, helmet mounts, surfboard mounts, windshield mounts, vented bicycle helmet mounts. They have a mount for putting the camera on a pole too, I have shot a lot of my vids that way.

Be careful with super wide angle lenses. Contour is 135 degrees, GoPro is 170 degrees. The human eye field of view is 130 degrees. If you go too wide you get barrelling and other distortions. Also you have to be very close to other objects for them to appear at a decent size in the video. I find no more than 15ft otherwise the other people look tiny on the screen.

It will be interesting to see which camera is still in the market in the next 12 months. Especially once the Contour GPS cameras start posting vids with real time speeds and map displays. I can see a lot of people trying for some serious snow speed records. And as the saying goes, if it ain't on video, it never happened!!!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

you know I'd be fine with the toaster shape if only it came in black...


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

So does the contour GPS that's what I'm looking at anyways. But the whole lense rotation deal... Does the lense auto rotate to balance? Or is that some thing you do manually?


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

No you rotate it manually. Basically you can mount the camera anywhere. Press the back button and have the lasers come on. That allows you to check elevation and alignment, then finally rotate the lens until both lasers are horizontal. Takes all of a a few seconds to check and adjust.

I find that when the camera is mounted on the side of my helmet it leans in a little bit as the helmet curves up and over as it goes up the side. I dial in a little counter rotation and thats it.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Drift Innovation Helmt Cam*

Take my advice, I have all three and the best one, hands down, is the Drift HD170 Action Camera
LCD for instant playback and easy access to the menu and settings
Remote for Record and Stop
Best form factor for hand holding shots
Peep some of their videos: YouTube - DriftInnovation's Channel


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> Take my advice, I have all three and the best one, hands down, is the Drift HD170 Action Camera
> LCD for instant playback and easy access to the menu and settings
> Remote for Record and Stop
> Best form factor for hand holding shots
> Peep some of their videos: YouTube - DriftInnovation's Channel



The only thing I'm sceptical about the drift is the non wide angle lense and the low frame rate. I like to do editing and slo mo things down. And the colors seem a bit desaturated.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Puggy said:


> The only thing I'm sceptical about the drift is the non wide angle lense and the low frame rate. I like to do editing and slo mo things down. And the colors seem a bit desaturated.


The drift has the same wide view as the GoPro. Colors are popping in the new firmware that I've been testing.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> The drift has the same wide view as the GoPro. Colors are popping in the new firmware that I've been testing.


So is the firmware you're testing pre installed in the unit? You sell a good game sir I'm looking into it!


----------



## Alfie_boarder (Nov 5, 2009)

You might find this helpful - Comparison of HD Helmet Cameras. It is a comparison table for the Contour HD 1080p, GoPro HD Hero and Drift HD170, showing a direct comparison of the main features of each camera, so you can easily see which you deem to be the best by which features you are particularly looking for.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks! If the drift had a higher frame rate I would probably go with it, however it doesn't so. I'm still just going to be torn between the GoPro and the Contour... I think I'm going to look at the GPS maybe too... might as well right. The only thing I'm not to hot on with the contour is the lack of mounting options. I don't know I sound like a school girl trying to pick a dress... The thing I don't like about the GoPro is aesthetics and lack of some features, which is what I like about the Contour is the GPS, rotating lens, and aesthetics. But I like the GoPro's results I've seen in videos with it's bright colors and super wide field of view.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Stupid question incoming, but what is the use of the GPS?
I mean when you got some footage, you can display where you've been on the mountain using their own video editing software, is it really interesting to look at? Rather than pictures of you snowboarding?
Anyone who knows a video of it being used in a cool way?

About aesthetics, I love the design of the Contour, and I care about my appearance. But when it comes to gadgets, I really don't think you should pick the Contour on the point of its looking better than the GoPro Hero.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Gee how old and incorrect is that link!!!

For starters the Specs for the ContourHD 1080P are for the older 720p model, the resolution is NOT 1280x720, 

These are the specs for the ContoourGPS 1080p

Resolution:
1920 x1080 @ 30 fps 110° 
1280 x 960 @ 30 fps 135° 
1280 x 720 @ 60 fps 135° 
1280 x 720 @ 30 fps 135° 
5mp (2592 x 1944 pixels) still photo time laps mode (3, 5, 10, 30, or 60 sec)

As for mounts:
Surf/Wake Board mount
goggle strap mount
flat surface mount
Universal mount adapter (put it ona pole)
Flat Rotating mount
XL Bike mount
handle bar mount
vented Helemt Mount
windscreen mount
water proof case, actually there are two, one by Contour for 10m and one from another company down to 30m.

Memory is NOW 32gb Micro SD cards.

The camera, at only 5.2 ounces is the smallest and lightest combination of hands-free video and GPS.

Oh I forgot to mention, there is a Contour supported web forum for discussion/bragging and information exchange, also a Contour website for free uploading and displaying of your videos.

Forum Here
Posted Videos Here


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I bet you within 12 months people will be posting their vids showing their SPEED and so forth whilst snowboarding. Don't forget though, these cameras are used by a lots of people doing activities other than snowboarding.

Hang gliders want to show their height and distance covered during a flight. Guys with them on their bikes at the track want to show off their top speeds without trying to look at a blurry speedo in the video. Paragliders, skydivers.... there are lots of other action sports that want this. People asked for it and thats why they put it in there. GoPro promised an Add On GPS module last year... apparently they are still working on it!!!!!!

I know when I board the Mayrhofen in Austria in January and do a 19km run...I want the GPS data to show I did a 19km run!!!!!. I want the video to show the 3000m drop from summit to base.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Cavman said:


> I bet you within 12 months people will be posting their vids showing their SPEED and so forth whilst snowboarding. Don't forget though, these cameras are used by a lots of people doing activities other than snowboarding.
> 
> Hang gliders want to show their height and distance covered during a flight. Guys with them on their bikes at the track want to show off their top speeds without trying to look at a blurry speedo in the video. Paragliders, skydivers.... there are lots of other action sports that want this. People asked for it and thats why they put it in there. GoPro promised an Add On GPS module last year... apparently they are still working on it!!!!!!
> 
> I know when I board the Mayrhofen in Austria in January and do a 19km run...I want the GPS data to show I did a 19km run!!!!!. I want the video to show the 3000m drop from summit to base.


Ah yeah I definitely see the purpose in that, but it's also reassuring since it's nothing I need.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i just got the gopro myself and so far loving it. i like that its completely waterproof up to 60m where as the contour is only water resistant i think. 

personally i dont mind the way the go pro looks at all, it actually amazes me on how small it is and how good quality of footage it takes. 

the new firm ware update for the go pro is cool too, they added a couple features like being able to set it to film upside down if it happens to be the only way you can get the shot you want so you dont have to flip the image later on your computer. they also added a one button shoot option where you can set it to automatically start filming when you turn it on so you can have your friends use it without messing up the settings you have set. all you have to do to film is turn it on then turn it off to stop. you can also hook it up to a tv now and have live feed from the camera to the tv, cant see myself using this too much but its cool none the less.


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Puggy said:


> So is the firmware you're testing pre installed in the unit?


No, in that photo, the one that is currently shipping is V1.3, and I'm testing later versions. It's super easy to download, move the file to the memory card, and select a menu option to run the firmware update, you can revert as well too. That 1.5.2 test was just a little... over-saturated. 

I'm going this afternoon, to test a new version. We're attaching it to a plane with this cool speed clamp: https://www.mypov360.com/shop/pedco-helmet-cam-mount/ I've also used this mount to the tip/tail of a skateboard.


----------



## PBRrider (Feb 20, 2010)

The GPS function is cool but you can also use a smartphone app like RunKeeper on the Snowboarding setting to map and keep all the statistics of your run. 
Also amazon has the ContourHD for sale right now for $119
Amazon.com: ContourHD 1080p Helmet Camera: Camera & Photo


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I wasn't a huge fan of the GoPro's(and I still like the contour's physical design better) but with the Hero2 they solved allot of my issues and I picked one up last week, can't wait for the WiFi back to come out so I can stream to my phone and reconfigure remotely.


----------



## t-mac (Jan 21, 2011)

Contour GPS for me. Mostly because of the form factor. I'd rather have the little tube on the side of my helmet than the billboard on top. 

I did see one rider ducking under a branch last year and forgetting to take into account the height of the GoPro on top of the helmet. That would have been a good video to watch.

I don't know what GoPro has, but using the iPhone to see what is being recorded by the Contour is cool.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I thought that gopro already won this war. It does look horrible, no doubt about it, but it's super robust and useful.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Damn homie...hook me up with a 360


FYI just found out Thryll is getting the GoPro Hero 2 stoked. Saw it on the fbook page!!!  www.thryll.com


----------

